# Xenon light bulbs



## ocwill1 (Nov 13, 2003)

Just picked up my 04 Maxima SE and am looking to replace the stock halogen bulbs with the hyper white xenon type. Anyone know where I can get a set of 9012 bulbs....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

which bulb are you talkin about replacing?

the high beam bulbs or the clearance light bulbs?

i've never heard of a 9012 bulb and I don't know the lighting on a 6th gen. i'm curious


----------



## ocwill1 (Nov 13, 2003)

The actual headlight bulb is a 9012, as opposed to most vehicles being 9004,9005,9006, or 9007... THe foglight bulb is H3... According to owners manual headlight bulb is 9012....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ocwill1 said:


> The actual headlight bulb is a 9012, as opposed to most vehicles being 9004,9005,9006, or 9007... THe foglight bulb is H3... According to owners manual headlight bulb is 9012....


The manual leather pkg. or the auto leather pkg. both have the HID Headlights(Xenon), as standard eqpt, therefore the dealer could quote you a price and part number so that you can cross check it at an auto parts store.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ocwill1 said:


> Just picked up my 04 Maxima SE and am looking to replace the stock halogen bulbs with the hyper white xenon type. Anyone know where I can get a set of 9012 bulbs....



Here is a site that may be of interest to you. http://store.yahoo.net/hidfactory/


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> Here is a site that may be of interest to you. http://store.yahoo.net/hidfactory/


ocwill1 are you still around?


----------



## ocwill1 (Nov 13, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> ocwill1 are you still around?



Yes I am, what's up????


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*01 maxima to 02 maxima HID conversion*

How does one do this conversion? I have searched on maxima.org and still nothing. I am hoping that someone has the answer to this. Its my friend's car and he has the whole headlight assembly with HID and he says there is some fitment issues. Anyone ever done this??


----------

